# Short but sweet!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, your favorite music is solicited. But less than 10 minutes in total! Lots of moderns here? Let's see.

Adams, Short Ride in a Fast Machine...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Rachmaninoff, Prelude in C-sharp minor. An unusual performance.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoo boy!

Charles Ives ~ The Unanswered Question _[link - ad alert]_ (7'15'')





Luciano Berio ~ Concertino (9'30'') an early rather magical sounding piece from maestro Berio





Igor Stravinsky ~ Greeting Prelude (ca. 1'00'') Zippy canonic variations on a familiar tune....





Morton Feldman ~ Madame Press died last week at ninety (5'11'') The first of his later style...





Anton Webern ~ Sonata for piano and 'cello (2'07'') Mr. Brevity himself _ Terseness of Form....





Lukas Foss:
Capriccio for Piano and 'Cello (6'34'') 





Measure for Measure (7'57'')





John Adams:
Tromba Lontana (4'13'')




China Gates (solo piano; 4'55'')





David Lang ~ Wed, (solo piano; 4'44'')





Irving Fine ~ Hommage à Mozart (solo piano; 1'55'') very pleasant, highly 'intelligent' gem.





ADD: 
Jean Françaix ~ Concertino pour piano et orchestre (all four movements, 8'05'')





and if you will allow an additional 0'42''...
Joseph Fennimore ~ Concerto Piccolo, for piano and orchestra (10'42'')


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Anton Webern: Symphonie op. 21 (9'23")
Anton Webern: Cantata No. 1, op. 29 (8'26")
Anton Webern: Variations for Orchestra op. 30 (7'43")


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a few from my YT like list. 


























Best regards, Dr

PS Hint: try to play them all at one time. I like how Kapustin complements Lutosławski and Hindemith.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes I think Anton Webern might be the king when it comes to this. He certainly knew how to pack a lot of potential energy into miniscule pieces.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Webern is definitely my favourite dodecaphonic composer.






Best regards, Dr


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The person at the start of this video, with the bowler hat is Erik Satie


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> OK, your favorite music is solicited. But less than 10 minutes in total!


(pssst, 10 minutes is a long time compared to pop songs)

My favourites are

Debussy: Prelude a l'apres... (barely 10 minutes)
Stravinsky: Fireworks (Feu d'artifice)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> Webern is definitely my favourite dodecaphonic composer.


Even those who don't care for Webern's music agree that he has one outstanding virtue.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Less than 10 minutes is short nowadays? Probably 90% of my favorite piano pieces are less than 10 minutes.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites of under 1 minute:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Chaminade's Concertino for Flute & Orchestra op 107 ..... a charming piece from beginning to end. 8:04


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vincent Persichetti's lovely Piano Sonata #9 performed by Geoffrey Burleson. Just short of 9 minutes, complete.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Poulenc's setting of "O Magnum Mysterium." 3 1/2 mins.

*p.s.* I feel I owe it to you, hpowders, to mention I've listened to Burleson's recording of Persichetti's piano sonatas, and that I liked it. However, please don't take this as encouragement :lol:


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Couperin's _The Mysterious Barricades_...less than 3 minutes, thank you very much.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

A bit obvious but still a favorite:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Certainly not one of his greatest achievements, yet I find it quite fun and worth listening for pleasure.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

What a great symphonic movement by J. Haydn (fugue-type):


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Anton Bruckner

Fantasie in G major

only 4.25

very inspired


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

The original composition I think includes a trumpet part, a video for which I didn't find on Ytoob, but this version will do for a couple of minutes of pleasure if you like the likes of polkas, that is. Pianists are Martin Jones and Richard McMahon. 





^ Italian Polka | Rachmainoff


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

"Ich liebe dich", text by Karl Friedrich Wilhelm Herrosee, music by Beethoven - Zärtliche Liebe/Ich liebe dich, WoO 123






yes, it's short and... super sweet.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Ligeti - Musica Ricercata XI (homage to Girolamo Frescobaldi)






One of the most captivating solo piano works I've heard in a while.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

While waiting, and waiting still more  for TC to come up last evening, I listened to this precious piece in my all time favorite triple time, for which I sometimes get up and sway with an invisible partner. Yeah, I do that sometimes.





^ Romanza Andaluza See AllMusic Notes | Pablo de Sarasate, composer
Josef Suk, violinist | Alfred Holecek, piano​


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Relative old thread but I would like to mention Gould's reading of Moonlight Sonata.




Around 10 min total time... Way too fast for my taste...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Rameau - Les soupirs (from his suite in D)






here magnificently played by Scott Ross


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> OK, your favorite music is solicited. But less than 10 minutes in total! Lots of moderns here? Let's see.
> 
> Adams, Short Ride in a Fast Machine...


The other half of John Adam's pair of short overtures, 
Tromba Lontana (04'16'')





and his piano piece,
China Gates (04'54'')


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> OK, your favorite music is solicited. But less than 10 minutes in total! Lots of moderns here? Let's see.
> 
> Adams, Short Ride in a Fast Machine...


It sounds like Johnny-Boy Williams.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaspar Sanz - Pavanas


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*Mozart: Piano Trio in C Major K.548*






Mutter, Previn, and Müller-Schott: grace, charm, and elegance in sound. _Je les aime tous._


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*Impromptu Op.90 No.3 | Franz Schubert*





^ Alfred Brendel, pianist
gorgeous technique​


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like longer music but this one fits the bill, just...


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Duet _Canzonetta Sull'aria_ from Mozart's Le Nozze di Figaro

sung by Gundula Janowitz & Edith Mathis
The Deutsche Oper Berlin/Karl Böhm


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> It sounds like Johnny-Boy Williams.


Here is something short and sweet from "Johnny's" teacher.


----------

